# Glass Help



## Polished Adam (Jan 9, 2019)

Can anyone tell me what i've done wrong here?

I've detailed the car and left the glass until last. The glass was cleaned during the contact wash and dried off using an air blaster.

I've sprayed Rain X onto a clean microfibre and buffed on & buffed off. Its left loads of little marks (they look like scratches) on the outer surface of the glass. Its really noticeable when the sun is on the glass and its driving me mad.

I've been over the glass with water and a magic eraser but still can't seem to shift the marks. I've tried to capture the marks the best I can on my phone, any help appreciated.


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

Do you live in a hard water area? 

I used to have an Air Blaster but found that it was so fierce that as it chased off and dried the water it left hard water deposits on the car. If you have a silver or light colour car these may not be so visible on the paintwork but there is nowhere to hide on the windscreen. Especially in the sunlight. I now only use an Air Blaster Sidekick for difficult to reach areas. 

Otherwise perhaps some form of etching on the windscreen, although not sure what would cause that.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Have you tried a glass polish to remove the spots - you’ll need to reapply the Rain-X again afterward 

If you have and they’re still there, some bar keepers friend (powder version) mixed to a thick paste and I apply with the white non scratching washing up sponge, good rub in and clean up - it’s got rid of a load of issues from my windscreen :thumb:


----------



## Lsmcdti (Aug 14, 2015)

Could it be fibres from the cloth you used? Iv noticed this on our patio doors had to do them again with a difference microfibre


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

+1 for Barkeepers friend.

Try mixing it to a paste with clear (white) vinegar.

If it is hard water deposits then the acids should dissolve them away. It's a very good glass cleaner anyway. Apply in the "usual" circular motion, leave to dry and polish off with a microfibre or some blue paper roll.

Remember to thoroughly wash away any residue - it's acidic so your paintwork won't like prolonged contact .

Let us know how you get on.

Good luck.

Andy.


----------



## Polished Adam (Jan 9, 2019)

Thanks for the quick replies all ... I wondered if it was deposits from the microfibre but surely the magic eraser and water should have removed them?

I will pick up some bar keepers friend and let you know how I get on


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Polished Adam said:


> Thanks for the quick replies all ... I wondered if it was deposits from the microfibre but surely the magic eraser and water should have removed them?
> 
> I will pick up some bar keepers friend and let you know how I get on


The Range sell it :thumb:


----------



## Leezo (Nov 20, 2008)

Given the colours reflecting on all those little marks, I'd go 99% that it's the fibres from the microfibre cloth you've used to buff off.


----------



## Polished Adam (Jan 9, 2019)

Leezo said:


> Given the colours reflecting on all those little marks, I'd go 99% that it's the fibres from the microfibre cloth you've used to buff off.


Have they somehow got ingrained into the glass? I can't understand why they're so stubborn and difficult to get rid of


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Before I found bar keepers I used car polish like meguiars m205 to rid the grease and water marks then cleaned screen with ipa before applying rainX but I use bark keepers and waffle weave towels for glass. I find long fibres don’t do glass much cop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Polished Adam said:


> Thanks for the quick replies all ... I wondered if it was deposits from the microfibre but surely the magic eraser and water should have removed them?
> 
> I will pick up some bar keepers friend and let you know how I get on


Any update ? Have you managed to improve things ?


----------



## olliewills (Feb 10, 2017)

I recently did a deep clean on my windscreen. I started by rubbing it down with 0000 grade wire wool soaked in a strong APC mix. After a good rinse and dry I then went over it with tar remover, iron remover and then clay. I had some micro scratches so then went over it with carpro ceriglass and rayon pad on my drill. 

Cleaned with panel wipe and applied H2Go. It looks amazing now!


----------



## hastings (Mar 1, 2011)

whenever I've had water spots I use warm soapy water (washing up liquid) and a kitchen sponge with the green bit on the back. Dried with either news paper or one of them big blue tissue paper rolls to dry.


----------

